# Am I weird....



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

For planning so meticulously for my next dog in terms of supplies, accessories, etc? I'm thinking of buying some things here and there to start to get ready even though I'm not planning on actually buying another dog for at LEAST 6 months. I think I'm just excited because I know so much now that I didn't know with my first dog and I'm SO ready to give this next dog the best life I can. I'm not sure if I've broke the news yet but I am strongly considering driving out and getting a smooth collie pup from Liz . After much consideration and research, the collie really seems to suit my lifestyle and personality! They are damn near perfect HOWEVER I'm still keeping my eyes wide open in terms of rescuing so I guess we'll see what happens when the time draws closer  Either way, I'm keeping an eye out and getting some things here and there to prepare :redface: Am I weird for doing this or have we all been here?? LOL


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Planning is good I'm sure your new fur friend will have the best.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I bought Ruby's first puppy toy a year before I even knew I would for sure be getting a dog lol. I wanted one sooo badly that I bought it just to have when my mom finally agreed to getting a dog. So no, I dont think your crazy lol.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes, you are weird. Alot of people just go out and get a dog. You are being responsible and planning it. so when you do get one, it will be the right one


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

It might be weird, but I think its wonderful.

Hell I'm years out on the next one and I'm like seriously ocd planning it out. Of course life tends to thwart all plans so who knows, just look at how I ended up with Scout! LOL


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

haha thanks guys! I'm definitely still hunting for a good freezer for the raw meats, that'll be the next purchase. I'd be even happier if I could find one for free!


----------



## Hadley (Jan 6, 2011)

Haha I've been planning for the last two years for my new puppy..and might end up waiting two more years!!! It's driving me crazy. Not gonna lie, I DO have a small stash of items. Not much, but when you are giving a brand new XL wire crate for free..and a bunch of toys you KNOW your dogs arent gona play with, well...


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I might get a sheltie pup from Liz sometime in the future.. :wink:


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

omg im just like that too! first i make tons of lists of costs for EVERYTHING shots,spay/neuter,heartworm,fleaandtick stuff,tags,toys,bed,collar,lead,cute little outfts everything then like you i try to slowly aquire it over time


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

xchairity_casex said:


> omg im just like that too! first i make tons of lists of costs for EVERYTHING shots,spay/neuter,heartworm,fleaandtick stuff,tags,toys,bed,collar,lead,cute little outfts everything then like you i try to slowly aquire it over time


hahaha exactly! Even when I was younger I would plan things out like that for the family dog... I would go on Petsmart's website and make lists LOL


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

You are totally not being weird! Although I can't guarantee I'm the most trustworthy source...we've been planning for a puppy for awhile now, and I keep writing up emails and questions for prospective breeders at work, then coming home and staring at what I wrote on the computer without hitting the "send" button....maybe "crazy" is a better word :wink:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Caty M said:


> I might get a sheltie pup from Liz sometime in the future.. :wink:


Cool. And she'll know it will be fed well!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

You are sweet. No I don't think you are over planning. I have names and plans for a pup that won't even be bred for 3 or more years!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i don't think there is a more responsible person and an honourable lady as liz is.

congrats..and of course, you're crazy.

and thank the good Lord for it.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

If you get a dog from Liz you will NOT be sorry!!!:thumb:

My 3 that stayed with her where SOOO happy when we came and picked them up after 10 days away from us....and her dogs are AMAZING!!

And no, you arent weird at all....VERY well planning, great mother to be YES!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

I should rephrase, I will DEFINITELY drive out to Liz for one of her pups if everything works out as I'm planning in 6-8 months time! I'm thinking the only thing that would get in the way of that would be if I see a rescue dog that is calling my name (I check rescue websites in this area religiously) so once the time draws near, we'll know for sure! Either way, future dog will be loved and have a whole lotta' toys and frozen meat waiting for him when he comes home....and a sport to be involved in, a hiking partner and a mischievous cat to befriend :biggrin:


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

> Originally Posted by xchairity_casex
> omg im just like that too! first i make tons of lists of costs for EVERYTHING shots,spay/neuter,heartworm,fleaandtick stuff,tags,toys,bed,collar,lead,cute little outfts everything then like you i try to slowly aquire it over time





> hahaha exactly! Even when I was younger I would plan things out like that for the family dog... I would go on Petsmart's website and make lists LOL


yup! i adore making lists! about 5 months before tax season i begin making a lsit of things i need/really want or when i was working where i got a paycheck and not cash i would make a list of where all my money was going to go down to the last cent. not to mention the countless notebooks filled to the brim with lists of just toys i want for cesar or just equipment i want for him so when ive got extra money i can have a look at that list pick somthing in the price range and order it up


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

xchairity_casex said:


> yup! i adore making lists! about 5 months before tax season i begin making a lsit of things i need/really want or when i was working where i got a paycheck and not cash i would make a list of where all my money was going to go down to the last cent. not to mention the countless notebooks filled to the brim with lists of just toys i want for cesar or just equipment i want for him so when ive got extra money i can have a look at that list pick somthing in the price range and order it up


Ah, I love this forum more and more each day. Love being able to talk about my dog/ animal craziness


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

If you have to ask if you are weird, chances are you probably ARE. LOL.

I am also weird. I think being weird can be a good thing, or else life would be boring as we would all be the same. 


I am like you. I obsess over every little detail about things I want. Right now, my obsession is chickens and meat rabbit breeding (we all have our thing, right?). 

More people should be like us I think, especially when it comes to living beings. I have seen so many dog owners pick up their new puppy or dog and come into the pet store needing everything! With their dog. Who is confused and unsettled. Sigh

Researching and planning are never a bad thing. It is exciting to think of the future and figure things out. It is exciting to learn about new things. I PROMOTE it. So thank you for being an excited, knowledgable person who will know whats going on when you get your new dog. Pictures are encouraged when the day comes. 

I am always thinking about the next breed (or mixed type breed) I want in the future.


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

biancaDB said:


> Am I weird for doing this or have we all been here?? LOL


These are not, strictly speaking, mutually exclusive options. :tongue: _We're all mad here. _


----------

